# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  ....Близкие...

## Мина Гаркер

..................................................  ............................

----------


## Wasted

Да, черт побери, это самое тяжкое. Не будь их, я бы уже давно и не раз. Хотя потом, конечно, будет похрен, но вот сейчас это невыносимо представлять, что мать из-за меня сама на тот свет отправится, то есть это я ее убью, получается. Любимый сыночек.

----------


## Крибле-крабле-бумс!

Да, только близкие и держат. А с инстинктом самосохранения справиться не так сложно, когда душевно жить уже невыносимо.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

У меня есть знакомая. Так вот сын ее повесился(в ванной нашли). Она сама говорила что хотела за ним поначалу отправиться. Но ничего, прошло уже лет 5-6 жива здорова)

----------


## Wasted

> У меня есть знакомая. Так вот сын ее повесился(в ванной нашли). Она сама говорила что хотела за ним поначалу отправиться. Но ничего, прошло уже лет 5-6 жива здорова)


 Не, моя точно не переживет, настолько ко мне привязана. Ввиду замужества не за тем человеком она всю свою нерастраченную любовь сосредоточила на мне.

----------


## IrinaKorn

Меня тоже больше всех мама держит. Жалко её.

----------


## IrinaKorn

Хотя иногда мне кажется, что мама могла бы понять в моем выборе.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

Может от возраста зависит. Сколько Вам и вашей маме?

----------


## IrinaKorn

Мой маме 71 год.

----------


## Wasted

> Может от возраста зависит. Сколько Вам и вашей маме?


 Моя такая была всегда.

----------


## IrinaKorn

Мне за 40 лет.

----------


## Мина Гаркер

Извините..не прочитала

----------


## Мина Гаркер

70... Конечно сердце может не выдержать

----------


## Wasted

> 70... Конечно сердце может не выдержать


 Зато есть неиллюзорный шанс дождаться ее естественной смерти (зависть!) и со спокойной душой отправиться туда же. А моей всего 61.

----------


## IrinaKorn

> Зато есть неиллюзорный шанс дождаться ее естественной смерти (зависть!) и со спокойной душой отправиться туда же. А моей всего 61.


 Тоже об этом думала.

----------


## Крибле-крабле-бумс!

> У меня есть знакомая. Так вот сын ее повесился(в ванной нашли). Она сама говорила что хотела за ним поначалу отправиться. Но ничего, прошло уже лет 5-6 жива здорова)


 А что ещё поделать? В конечном итоге, остаётся только смириться.

----------


## Крибле-крабле-бумс!

> Хотя иногда мне кажется, что мама могла бы понять в моем выборе.


 Это наталкивает на мысль, что, видимо, у Вас нелёгкая судьба...

----------


## DeathOfSlaves

> Да, только близкие и держат. А с инстинктом самосохранения справиться не так сложно, когда душевно жить уже невыносимо.


 Ох смельчак нашелся,побороть ему инстинкт самосохранения не так сложно, когда "Душевно жить уже невыносимо". Не обманывай себя! не была б кишка тонка ,то уже давно бы это сделал.
Если бы инстинкт самосохранения было бы не так сложно ,как ты говоришь, преодолеть. То людей на этом форуме было бы гораздо меньше и тебя бы здесь не было . Родители первое время поплачут и переживут. Одно дело - если самоубивается челик, у которого более-мение всё ровно по жизни, то да горько будет. А другое дело - когда родители видят , что ты сам не рад этой жизни и толку от тебя 0 в ней.В этом случае переживут.
Вот пример - у моего крёстного отца в молодости разбился брат 21 год . Так тот был интересный человек. Не говоря о его внешних данных(Рост 190 . Фигура как у гимнаста. Да ещё как моя бабушка говорит - он был похож на Элвиса пресли(сам не видел , не знаю) в те годы 80-е машина была,учился в вузе,рядом с ним была девушка - волейболистка,тож высокая ,красивая. Короче все ровно . На его похороны пришла почти вся одесса- столько народу было,что нисчесть. Мне рассказывали ,что он был очень общительным и обоятельным. ТАК ВОТ - мать после его гибели была в таком состоянии,что чуть не умерла от тоски и депрессии. Вся семья была в депрессии . МОй крёстный(его брат) 2 года не мог отойти от депрессухи. ВОТ КОГО действительно матери жалко и горько от несбыточных перспектив и надежд на сына . А когда ты душевно страдаешь и толку от тебя 0 в этой жизни - нет на тебя никаких надежд,ожиданий,перспектив. И убиваться сильно не будут.

Сам бы давно уже бы я это сделал ,если бы не страх(инстинкт). Как и многие здесь.

----------


## Крибле-крабле-бумс!

DeathOfSlaves, не хочу спорить и что-то доказывать, в твоих словах есть доля правды. 
Единственное, справедливости ради, также следует отметить, что существует и так называемая безусловная родительская любовь, когда любят не в связи с какими-либо надеждами, перспективами и ожиданиями, а просто так, только за то, что ты их ребёнок. Но такая любовь присуща скорее лишь духовно зрелым родителям, которые отдают себе отчёт в том, что, в конце концов, это именно они являются первопричиной твоего появления на свет.

----------

